

Facebook is blocking posts to the Eyetap Mcdonalds incident story - harel

Any attempt to post the link to the Eyetap McDonalds incident (http://eyetap.blogspot.ca) on your Facebooks, results in an alert stating:<p>"The content you're trying to share includes a link that's been blocked for being spammy or unsafe"
======
harel
I know for a fact this is an automatic process, so this is just posted as a
curiosity. If enough people mark a post on facebook as 'spam' or 'offensive'
it will kick in some automatic restrictions on its content.

------
jdc0589
Facebook has not blocked this specific story. I am willing to bet any link
from the eyetap.blogspot.ca domain will be blocked, because it has been
flagged a "spammy" either by an employee or an automated defense. This could
also just be a mistake with the automated systems; just yesterday facebook
accidentally blocked imgur.com for a short period of time (and the developer
responsible found the related post on reddit, appologized, and offered
recompense).

------
jtsagata
Also some URL shortners, but not the hacker news discussion link (yet). Let's
a Streisand Effect begin!

------
Metatron
Well, it is being spammed... I don't like the implicit insinuation that
Facebook is acting maliciously. It appears to be an automated defence. Don't
rave about, submit a bug report, if you think it isn't actually spam.

